# Hunter is sick, getting worried now.



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

First thing yesterday morning, Hunter was sick in his crate. Lots of grass. I didn't think too much of it because all of my guys eat grass. I just thought he must have eaten too much grass, no big deal.
I fed him his normal breakfast and not long after, he suddenly vomited again right on my foster dog's tail. Big mess on the floor and on Katie for me to clean up.
After that, Hunter seemed to be fine, was acting like his normal self. I had to work for a couple of hours today so I waited for a few hours just to make sure the he didn't get sick again before I left.
When I came home, I could smell it ( yuck) as soon as I walked in the door. Another big mess in the crate.

Hosed the crate, and cleaned Hunter up, by now he really stinks.

Planned to feed him burger & rice for dinner, so I got that ready & fed the rest of the gang and Hunter didn't want to eat. He turned his nose at the burger & rice. 
Just as I am thinking "oh man, this isn't a good sign," I hear a splash...Hunter is projectile vomiting just liquid this time and alot of it! Now I am scared!! Call the vet, they say bring him right in . Grabbed a towel in case he got sick in the car, but we get there no problem.

Vet checks him over, sees no signs of distress. So she gave him an injection of Cerenia to help stop any more vomiting, subQ fluids to keep him hydrated and some Cerenia tablets.
We decide on x-rays just to be sure. Everything looks fine just some gas in the large intestine. I know I didn't comprehend everything she was saying, but plastic and fabric doesn't show up on an x-ray right? Would an obstruction have shown collection of gases in the small intestine? I know she said the gases in the large intestine were okay, he'll pass those.

I barely pulled out of the parking lot when leaving the vets and he was sick again in the car...Sooo glad I had that towel with me!

Hunter is the most energetic and crazy of my 3 and it is so hard to see him not feeling well. 
Overnight he was sick a few more times, just water, he really has nothing in his stomach, he is drinking water, and then throws it back up. I am starting to get concerned, since she gave him the shot to calm the vomiting.

We were away this weekend and had the boys at a kennel Friday- Sunday, don't know if he might have picked up a bug or what, Charlie & Bo are fine. I wonder if eating strange grass could have upset his stomach this much?

I have to leave now to clean an office this morning and when I get back will be calling the vet to tell her how he is acting.


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

I'm so sorry Hunter is sick. Oh, it would be so much easier if they could tell us what is wrong with them. I hope your Vet gets to the bottom of this. Maybe it will pass on its own--a stomach virus or something... Please try not to worry. Good thoughts going out to Hunter and you.


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Sending good thoughts and healing vibes. Feel better Hunter

((((((hugs))))))


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

I'm thinking of you & Hunter - I hope everything is ok & it just passes. It's so hard when we can't tell what's up & the vets don't really know either.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Feel better Hunter.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Thinking about Hunter. Hopefully it's just a flu bug he picked up that he'll get over soon.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers. I'd be checking in with the vet today..... When mine are under the weather, I call ( even a couple times/day) with status reports and questions. Even if they act like it's a giant pain, remember you are his voice and I'd make sure they listen.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

When I called the vets office this morning, She said the injection that she gave him last night should have helped with the vomiting, so she said to bring him in to be seen. They are keeping him there and giving him fluids.
Dr. Owens was in surgery when I was there. She will check him when she is done with surgery.
I keep thinking obstruction. Hunter & Bo both have the habit of chewing on towels, socks or whatever they can get ahold of, so I am pretty good at keeping things out of reach, I haven't noticed anything missing but who knows for sure.

This is such a helpless feeling


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Praying for you and sweet Hunter!!! Hope it is just a virus.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I pray that Hunter will be ok and it is just a little virus. It is good that you are taking him back into the vet and keeping him there. It is so scary when they cant tell us what is wrong. Keeping both of you in my thoughts and saying a prayer for him.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Here is the latest update on Hunter.
They did a full blood work up, no Pancreatitis. Took more x-rays, she sees an area of concern this morning that wasn't showing last night. Suspicous for an obstruction and his overall condition is much worse than when she saw him last evening.
I had 2 options, wait and see or surgery.
Because I have been thinking obstruction all along, I chose surgery, he should be getting prepped as I write this.
If they find nothing, I'll be kicking myself and if they do find something I'll be kicking myself


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am sending good thoughts to you and Hunter! I know you must be sick with worry.

My Danny eats socks, so I know exactly what you mean and how you feel.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

So sorry for you and Hunter. You are doing the best you can and following your gut, which is the right thing to do. Good thoughts for removing whatever it is and a quick recovery!


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Sending get well wishes to Hunter. Hope they find something. The not knowing is absolutely the worst.

Keep us updated.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

I'm sorry you and Hunter are going through this. I'm hoping for a successful surgery and sending healing thoughts.

~Jackie


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

So sorry for you and Hunter. I hope the vet finds out what is wrong and he gets better immediately!
I think I would have gone for the surgery too. Especially if his condition was deteriorating - better to do it while he is still feeling okay.
Prayers, hugs and good thoughts coming your way. I'm sure you need all of those you can get!


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

My thoughts are with Hunter for a speedy and uneventful recovery.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

Prayers for Hunter. It is always such a worry when you think they _could_ have eaten something.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Lots of good wishes coming to you and Hunter.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Don't kick yourself. Hopefully everything will be fine. Prayers coming your way!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Oh my goodness. Mommies just seem to know, don't we!

I'm sending all my best prayers for you and Hunter. It's so awful when they're sick.

Feel better soon Hunter! :smooch:


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Any news on Hunter yet? My prayers are with him. xxoo


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry your boy has to go thru surgery.l BUT it is much better to be sure. I would be opting for the surgery in a case like this without a second thought.

Prayers for your Hunter, a candle to be lit.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I hope Hunter comes through his surgery really well today. A friend's golden just had surgery yesterday after eating most of a kayak life-jacket, and my trainer's dog threw up a leash that had been missing all winter with the snap still intact. Why, why, why do they DO it? I wish Hunter could associate his bellyache with eating objects. Good work on catching it right away and taking quick action.


----------



## Catalina (Jan 14, 2009)

Best wishes to Hunter! I hope we'll hear good news soon.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Thank you all for the kind words and well wishes for Hunter.

Well, it was a sock.
The surgery took 2 hours because the sock was not in a ball, it was spread out several feet in the intestine so they had to make several incisions in the intestine to get the sock out.
She said he is a very sick boy and will be staying in the hospital for a day or two with antibiotics and pain meds.
The sock being elongated instead of in a ball caused his intestine to act like an accordian over the area where the sock was and had started to turn purple.
So glad we didn't wait, she said it would have ruptured.

He is resting now and is in good hands.

I'll be beating myself up over this one for awhile. I know Hunter & Bo get into stuff, I try so hard to keep everything where they can't get to it and "thought" I was pretty good at it.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow- good for you making the decision to have the surgery so quickly. There is no way it's your fault; I can't understand why mother nature doesnt tell them not to swallow such dumb stuff.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Im so glad Hunter will be ok. Good job Mom..you mae a good decision! Keep us posted on how hes doing!!


----------



## SoGolden (Jul 17, 2008)

Sending good thoughts for Hunter's speedy recovery!


----------



## ggd (Apr 8, 2009)

I hope Hunter is OK.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

After going through surgery with Simon (he swallowed a wrist sweat band) we are hyper-vigilant with Connor. We won't let him play with anything small enough to swallow, including he can't play with socks, towels, pantyhose. Since losing Simon I'm quite paranoid about everything related to Connor's health.

I'm SO glad that Hunter is on the mend. And good for you for following your instincts.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Sending healing thoughts and prayers Hunter's way. Keep us informed.


----------



## arcane (Sep 18, 2007)

Phew!!! Glad you opted for the surgery! Hoping Hunter heals up quickly and will be back home with you soon.


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Continued thoughts and prayers going out for Hunter!


----------



## msdogs1976 (Dec 21, 2007)

Glad the problem was solved. All goldens get into stuff. Mine won't do anything when I'm home. But if I leave for a couple of hours, she will find something. Usually it is a utility bill I have on the end table. She eats everything but the window in the envelope.:doh: Fortunately nothing has ever hung up inside her.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Oh, I've been through this.

In 2007 Dakota, for reasons we could never figure out, ate about 5 pounds of gravel. It made for one hell of an x-ray.

He was fine, $5000 later.

In 2008 he broke into a fresh bag of CN kibble that his stupid daddy had left on a cart in the kitchen because he was in too much of a hurry to put it away right away. We estimate he ate around 8 pounds of it. Of course when he drank water, he turned into a canole.

A night in the emergency room and $2300 later, he was fine. The only humorous part about this one was the doc said all night long he was driving everyone out of the ER on a regular basis. Seems he had a rather potent case of gas LOL


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Boy it is good you decided to be safe and have the surgery done. My Honey doesn't mess with articles of clothing such as undies and sox, BUT she did eat an etnire leather wallet with the exception of where the pictures go, an entire leather work glove, and about 2" off the end of a leather belt. And she will at the least chew corners off envelopes, sometimes eating as much as half of it and whateveris inside. I left my church newsletter tucked in the remote control box and darn if she didn't get it outand eat half of it

The other day I found some pieces of bubble wrap on the bed in the front bedroom--i leve it open so she can lay in therie and look out the front window. I hve no idea where she found it. My Irish Setter, Boots, once got a box of Brillo Pads out and eat a couple of them. He was about 6 months at the time. What is with dogs getting into stuff they should not.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

The other humorous part being the cannoli.....

I hope Hunter is continuing to recover!


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

We just got home from visiting with Hunter, the vet tech told us when we got there that he wasn't doing too well and that she had just called Dr. Owens about him because he was still pretty "loopy" and looks pretty uncomfortable.

Everyone was really pleased to see him lift his head & give a tail wag when his Dad called his name and said "how's my sissy boy". 
I can't really say where Larry came up with a nickname like "sissy boy" but it sure did get Hunter's attention tonight!
They have him on some pretty good pain meds and antibiotics. If he has a good night, the plan will be to let him walk around a bit tomorrow and they will let him try to eat a little too.
Depending on how that goes, then we'll know when he will come home.

Thanks again, everyone for all the positive thoughts & prayers going out for Hunter, It really does mean alot.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

So glad for you and Hunter!! I hope he mends quickly and stays out of the socks!!!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Thank goodness you reacted so quickly! I hope Hunter heals quickly and without incident, but darn, for smart dogs, they sure can pull some idiotic stunts.....like eating socks!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Hope Hunter is feeling better soon and that he heals quickly.


----------



## daddysgirl (Feb 27, 2007)

Thinking of you and Hunter. hope he has a full and speedy recovery.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

We will continue to keep Hunter in our thoughts until he is safely at home again. So glad you got him to the vet quickly.


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

So happy to hear Hunter is on the mend, I hope he is home with you soon. My Jake used to eat socks also, we were lucky he didn't have any problems.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry I missed this. Maybe I'm not! I'm glad to hear the mystery has been solved and I pray for a speedy recovery!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so glad they got the sock out of him! It is so scary when they are that sick. Fortunately, Danny has brought every sock up that he has eaten. One of them 3 days later, man was that one rancid! Somehow he has always been okay, though *knock on wood*.


----------



## Swanolck (Jan 17, 2007)

Sending more healing wishes for Hunter. Silly boy socks aren't edible!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

Oh wow! A sock!!!! Oh wow...my heart!

I am praying like mad for your boy. I really hope he is ok. A sock! WOW....he ate a whole sock? God love him...innocent soul.

Lots of prayers
Vic


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so glad that Hunter came thru the surgery and now can get on the road to recovery. Mommy's intuition is always right, good that you went with your gut. Never doubt yourself. Good luck in him getting up and eating tomorrow.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Do you have any updates on Hunter this morning?


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hunter is a little more perky this morning. They walked him outside to pee. But, Hunter won't be coming home today

When I talked with the vet this morning, She said what was concerning to her today is that when she examined Hunter & palpitated his abdomen, he threw up a little bit. 
She said that the section of his intestine that was bunched up around the sock was pretty irritated & bruised. She didn't remove that section because it wasn't "dead" but the fact that he threw up a bit this morning, makes her think that area of his intestine is not ready to work yet. 
They had planned to try giving him small amounts of food today, but she thinks they will hold off on that for now because they certainly don't want him throwing up and putting that kind of stress on his abdomen.

They will continue with morphine today and antibiotics.

It is probably a good thing that I have to work all day today, because now I am worried, what if that section doesn't decide to "wake up"....

His vet tech today, Sue, is a friend of mine, she was Rocco's foster Mom and that is VERY comforting to me. We will be going to visit him after work, will update more then.

Keep the good thoughts & prayers coming for my baby, he needs to get over this "hump" so that he can get better.


----------



## Fidele (Sep 17, 2008)

Just saw this thread - certainly hope Hunter's intestines decide to start working & he's soon on the road to a full recovery!


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Oh, how stressful for you. I could feel that zing of adrenalin just reading your post, so you must be worried to death.

Hunter, you can do it, boy!


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Come on Hunter, keep fighting!

Try and be strong (I would be a basket case).


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I will continue to send good thoughts and prayers!


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Continued prayers for you and Hunter. Hoping he is feeling better when you visit him this evening.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Sorry I missed this. I hope he's better when you check next. I dogsat my sister's Golden when she had surgery to remove clothing she had eaten. Not fun. I hope Hunter can come home soon and starts quickly down the road to recovery.


----------



## SamIAm's Mom (Dec 24, 2007)

Hope Hunter is feeling better and able to come home very soon!


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

Checking in on Hunter. I see he's not coming home today. You must miss him but, at least he's getting the care he needs. Thinking of you today!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers continue for Hunter ( & you). Come on Hunter..... HEAL.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

I called a little while ago to check on him, he is much more alert than yesterday and has gone outside to pee. He liked being outside, it is a beautiful day today. There is no fever so that is good. He hasn't vomited since this morning so they offered him some food around noon time and he didn't want it. She said they will try again this afternoon.
We'll be going to see him soon, will post again later.
Thanks again for all the moral support and well wishes , it really helps


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hope Hunter is soon feeling better and home with you, thank goodness you opted for the surgery.When my old dog had cancer and they removed some of his intestine, in his recovery they offered only very small portions of food,very bland, chicken rice, yogurt,ect to get his intestine working. Healing thoughts and hugs to Hunter.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

Just catching up on Hunter....awww, poor guy (or sissy boy LOL). I'm glad the sock is out and I hope he feels like eating soon; I'm sure his belly is sore.

AF was zipped open to extract a superball out of his intestines and it took his belly a while to recover and feel like eating. Just be patient...they know when to eat and when not to.

Feel better Hunter!!!


----------



## magiclover (Apr 22, 2008)

I just saw this thread. I hope poor Hunter is feeling better real soon. They can drive you crazy can't they? I just went through this a few months ago with Jazz. She is a bonafide sock eater. It is so stressful and you do feel so helpless. Lots of kisses to Hunter.


----------



## ggdenny (Nov 2, 2008)

I know this is going to sound strange and mystical, but maybe it will help. When our golden boy Paul was going through cancer treatments, including surgery to remove the tumor, he ALWAYS healed faster when he got to spend time outdoors in the sun. When he was with us and we were all outside he perked up, became more attentive and suddenly felt like eating. To this day my wife and me talk about those days and the healing powers of the sun and loved ones.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Glad that he is improving. I know when Beau had his bloat surgery he didnt want to eat for days. Took several different things to tempt him. Hopefully he will get to come home tomorrow. Give him a big hug when you see from all of us.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I hope Hunter is doing better this evening.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

That sounds like a promising update! I hope he comes home soon.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am glad he i feeling better. Maybe he will be home tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hunter was really happy to see us tonight. He still has not eaten anything, we couldn't try to give him anything when we were there because he had been drooling & vomited a little bit earlier in the evening and that is concerning.
I am going to cook up some chicken & rice to take in for him in the morning. I pray he eats some of it and keeps it down.


----------



## WolverSyr (Jan 9, 2009)

Good luck to you & Hunter - I hope this morning brings a nice appetite!


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Prayers and Best Wishes for you and Hunter!


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

I really hope Hunter ate some breakfast and kept it down!
Poor baby.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Hope this morning finds Hunter healing well. Hungry and able to keep it down.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Just got back from my morning visit with Hunter. I took some chicken & rice and HE ATE SOME!!! WOO HOO!!!!!
I think he would have eaten more, but we need to take baby steps. 

Now the plan is they will try to get him to eat more at 12:30. If he keeps that down then they will begin giving him oral medication instead of IV meds.

Dr. thinks he is depressed and that may be playing a part in his not eating or drinking for them. So if he won't eat at 12:30 then I will go in this afternoon and see if he will eat for me again.

If all goes well, Hunter might come home tonight or tomorrow


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Well that is pretty good news! I hope he eats at noon, poor baby!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

:You_Rock_ Hunter. Keep eating. Like the cows at Chick-Fil-A say "EAT MORE CHICKEN".


----------



## goldencontriever3 (Nov 7, 2008)

Great news. Glad Hunter is starting to eat. Keep us posted on his progress.


----------



## MyGoldenCharlie (Dec 4, 2007)

Hunter is HOME!!!

He will need to be on a bland diet, antibiotics & pain meds, but he is home and he is eating!!!


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Wow!!!! I missed the beginning of this thread, sorry to hear about poor Hunter's problems, but VERY glad to read your most recent post saying he's home!!!!!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

GREAT news !!! Keep us posted and tell him the forum says, "HUNTER, HEAL!!"


----------



## NapaValleyGolden (Mar 24, 2008)

I'm so glad Hunter is home with his family!!!


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

this is great that Hunter is home - - keep feeling better, guy


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm glad Hunter is home where he belongs. Keep feeling better sweet boy!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Yay! Hunter's home. That is fantastic news!


----------

